# BEST PIKE AND WALLEYE FISHING IN SOUTHERN CANADA



## NP (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone have any advise on this subject? Booking a trip for 2007. Southern Ontario or Qubec. How about the best time of year for these areas? Please help.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Lake of the Woods has some really great eye fishing on the north side. Also Egle lake Ontario has some good eye fishing also along with really good musky fishing. I have heard that some of the lakes just north of LOTW are filled with lakers and big pike. You might want to look at that area.


----------



## fishman (Oct 29, 2006)

form my experience here in quebec the best fishing for numbers are from the 1st of july to the 1st week in august.thats for the walleye.but bigger walleye hit after that but not as many fish.pike hit almost any time if your in the right area.lake trout like the colder temperatures so they hit in the early part of the season. but remember temperatures differ from area to area here in quebec. the weather changes allmost 3 to 4 times a day in northern quebec. weather patterns as the most effect on fish. thunder and lighting heavy rain will shut the walleye down completly in most areas and even pike will shut down which is surprise considering they will hit your shoe if you threw it at em most times.just remember fishing is differnt from area to area. fishing is the best from early june until the end of august for moat species.good luck on your fishing trip. :beer:


----------



## NP (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you fishman and invector, I will take a look at the places your reccommended.

Anyone else have an opinion on this topic?


----------



## fishman (Oct 29, 2006)

ive also heard good things about the keanora , fort francis,areas. red lake, lac seul. i have lot lot of friends who work in that area from my town. hers a couple of websites you migth want to look at in ontario.www.lacseullodge.com(ihope got it right). www.cedarpointresorts.com. www.ghostrivercamps.com. have a look tell me what you think.


> if you cant be good.be good at it :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

For Big Walleyes and rod bending snot rockets there is only one answer............LAC SEUL!!!!!!!

Unbelievable fishery!!!!


----------

